# KDE4/KWeather kann keine Europ. WeStationen hinzufügen

## bookwood

Habe heute aus versehen mein kweather Applet vom Desktop gelöscht.  Ich hatte dort den Düsseldorfer Flughafen eingestellt, da ich schon nach der KDE4 Installation Probleme hatte die Wetter Station Dortmund/Wickede einzustellen (unter KDE 3.5 war das kein Problem). Also biss ich erstmal in den sauren Apfel und nahm Düsseldorf (60km weg statt nur 5km). Jetzt klappt beim Anbieter "BBC Weather" garnix mehr. Ich bekomme nurnoch Kanada und USA über NOAA rein. Egal ob ich nach Paris, Dortmund, DUS, EDLW oder was auch immer suche, es klappt nur noch mit Nordamerikanischen Stationen. Ansonsten kommt z.B. "Dortmund konnte nicht gefunden werden"

Beim untersuchen von kdeweather fand ich jedoch die Daten:

```
grep Dortmund /usr/share/apps/kweatherservice/*

/usr/share/apps/kweatherservice/stations.dat:EDLW;10;416;Dortmund / Wickede;;Germany;6;51-31N;007-37E;;;127;;

/usr/share/apps/kweatherservice/weather_stations.desktop:loc6=Dortmund-Wickede EDLW ------ ---

```

Die Stationen kommen also in stations.dat vor. Ich habe mein System letzte Woche mit einem "emerge -e world" neu durchlaufen lassen. Es müsste also alles ok sein. 

Noch was abstruses: 

Wenn ich im nichfunktionierenden Menu "Wetterbericht Einstellungen" auf die Hilfe klicke bekomme ich: 

```
Die Datei oder der Ordner help:/plasma-desktop/index.html existiert nicht.
```

Habe mir die Finger wund gegoogelt, aber zu beiden Problemen nichts gefunden. Egal ob ich es unter einem frisch angelegten User oder unter meinem eigenen versuche. Unter KDE 3.5 hatte es so schön funktioniert.

Ist nicht dringend, vieleicht hat jemand anderes auch diese Probleme.

----------

## franzf

layman -a kde

daraus das "customizable-weather" installieren. (Oder ebuild aus dem git ins lokale overlay packen).

Das im Overlay enthaltene ebuild ist leider nicht das aktuellste.

v0.9.18 hat nen fix im wetter.com-Provider.

Wenn es dir reicht kannst du auch de.weather.com nehmen. Da musst du auch keinen extra Identifier auf der HP suchen, da reicht deine Postleitzahl. Funktioniert hier bestens mit nem Kaff in der niederbayerischen Provinz  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ich werde mich mal dranhängen. Bozen geht auch nicht unter KDE4. Auf alle Fälle hatte man bei 3.5 die gleiche Auswahl wie bei Gnome. Und da war Bozen nie ein Problem.

Naja, halt KDE4 wie es leibt und lebt. Entschuldigt meine Worte, wenn ich mal wieder etwas heftig werde, aber was nutzt mir das tollste Dingswas auf dem Desktop, wenn die gewünschten Orte nicht mehr verfügbar sind? Also nicht das verfügbar ist das Problem, das nicht mehr verfügbar ist es. Es ging ja mal, unter 3.5. Das absolute Gegenteil zu Gnome, prächtige Optik, grottige Funktionalität.

Ich bete, dass es in einem Jahr benutzbar ist.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Wed Jan 27, 2010 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Dass das mit Stdandard-kde3.5 ging bezweifle ich stark! Das war auch nur ein Superkaramba-theme.

Und schlecht ist das kde4-std-weatherapplet auch nicht - nur etwas unflexibel.

Man muss für jedes Provider eine eigene WeatherEngine schreiben, das ist zu viel Aufwand. Und BBC hat halt mal Schwerpunkt GB, da gibts nicht mal Passau...

Das löst oben erwähntes "customizable-weather" sehr schön über XML-Files. Ich zähl grad 14 Provider...

Und der Kerl ist fix! Wenn du deinen Lieblingsprovider unterstützt haben willst gibst du ihm nen Link und ein paar Orte zum ausprobieren und wenn es klappt hast du im nächsten Release die Unterstützung dafür eingebaut!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zu KDE 3.5 Zeiten hab ich noch nicht in Bozen gelebt, kann es nicht bestätigen. Aber das Menü zur Auswahl war identisch mit dem von Gnome, und da geht Bozen seit dem ich hier lebe.

Die Auswahl der Orte zur Wetteranzeige ist  definitiv anders. Und auf gar keinen Fall besser. Und da frage ich mich einfach, warum übernimmt man da nicht das Vorhandene von Gnome oder das Gewesene von KDE 3.5? Das will mir einfach nicht in die Rübe.

----------

## franzf

installier dir superkarama-4.3.5 und versuch es nochmal mit dem liquid weather++ (das war wohl das teil unter kde3)

alternativ auf kde-look.org schauen ob eines dabei ist das dir genügt. oder installier einfach mal cwp und freu dich das es für kde4 was schönes funktionierendes gibt!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab mir unter 3.5 nichts extra installiert. Da gab es was, dass hieß Kweather oder so, hatte ich einfach unten in der Leiste, ohne Karamba und sonst was. Und das ging. Ohne irgendwas extra.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Da gab es was, dass hieß Kweather oder so

 Genau darum gehts hier eigentlich in diesem Thread...   :Wink: 

aber ich kann die Empfehlung sich mal 

```
# eix customizable-weather

[I] kde-misc/customizable-weather [1]

     Available versions:  (~)0.9.17 {aqua debug kdeenablefinal}

     Installed versions:  0.9.17(13:22:17 30.11.2009)(-aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Customizable+Weather+Plasmoid?content=98925

     Description:         KDE4 weather plasmoid. It aims to be highly customizable, but a little harder to setup.

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde
```

anzuschauen nur zustimmen, das Teil ist einfach nur gut   :Exclamation: 

----------

## bookwood

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Dass das mit Stdandard-kde3.5 ging bezweifle ich stark! Das war auch nur ein Superkaramba-theme.
> 
> Und schlecht ist das kde4-std-weatherapplet auch nicht - nur etwas unflexibel.
> 
> Man muss für jedes Provider eine eigene WeatherEngine schreiben, das ist zu viel Aufwand. Und BBC hat halt mal Schwerpunkt GB, da gibts nicht mal Passau...

 

Bei mir findet BBC nicht mal mehr London, deshalb denke ich es ist ein anderes Porblem. Nur NOAA und der Kanadische funktionieren. Ich hatte ja frisch nach meiner Installation Düsseldorf drin. Da hatte ich glaube ich das Flughafenkürzel DUS eingegeben. Nur jetzt geht es nicht mehr.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das löst oben erwähntes "customizable-weather" sehr schön über XML-Files. Ich zähl grad 14 Provider...
> 
> Und der Kerl ist fix! Wenn du deinen Lieblingsprovider unterstützt haben willst gibst du ihm nen Link und ein paar Orte zum ausprobieren und wenn es klappt hast du im nächsten Release die Unterstützung dafür eingebaut!

 

Den schaue ich mir aufjedenfall mal an - danke für den Tipp.

----------

